# Canadian suppliers for grill cloth & tolex?



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Any one know where you can order some decent grill cloth, tolex, handles, etc without going to the USA??

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Here's one...*



ajcoholic said:


> Any one know where you can order some decent grill cloth, tolex, handles, etc without going to the USA??
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew


Yeah, things are kinda sparse up here. It's hard to compete by stocking for Canadians when most will order cross-border to save every last penny. Unfortunately, few stores can survive in such an environment.

There are a few, however. These have found their niche and seem to be doing quite well! They do it NOT by specializing in Canadian orders but rather by selling to the whole world!

http://www.thetubestore.com has stock on one kind of grill cloth that doesn't look too shabby!. I use it for all my projects. They're located in Hamilton, Ontario and sell worldwide. Great bunch of folks!

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I've also used grille cloth from the tubestore. Not bad stuff at all.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guys, I have dealt many times with the tubestore for tubes - but never realised they have other stuff!

I ordered a yard this morning. Thanks again!

AJC


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Any one know where you can order some decent grill cloth, tolex, handles, etc without going to the USA??
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew


We are now stocking Tolex and Grill cloth, no more USA importing!! YAAY!!
We are carring a lot of the common stuff and will try to keep stocked up.

For grill cloth we currently stock:

Fender Black/White/ Silver
Fender Blue/White/ Silver
Fender aged Black/White/ Silver
Fender Oxblood with gold stripe
Fender Wheat with gold stripe (already sold out, but we will have more shortly)
Fender Black
Marshall Black
Marshall Small Weave Cane
Marshall Salt & Pepper
Med and small white piping

For Tolex we currently stock:

Fender Black
Fender Smooth Blonde
Fender Rough Blonde
Fender Brown stripe coated Tweed
Marshall Black
Marshall White
Marshall Red
Marshall Green
Marshall Purple
Orange Style Orange
Mesa/Gibson Black (already sold out, but we will have more shortly)

We can still do special orders if there is something we don't have in stock. If there is repeat requests for certain non stock items, we will gladly stock it so let us know what you want!
Our website will be updated very shortly with updated in stock pricing and a full list of what we have in stock. www.steamcomusic.com


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

That's great news Brent...I've ordered speakers from you, but have been putting of a cab and head project.

I'll have to take another look at reviving my plan.


----------

